# Lost Spear Gun



## RyderB (Jun 4, 2017)

In case anyone is looking somewhere to dive. I dropped my JBL Magnum speargun at the San Pablo wreck on 03Jun17. If you find it, I'm willing to give a small reward or if you intend to keep it at least it'll get used and not rott at the bottom.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

aka...Russian Freighter.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got the perfect replacement for sale in the for sale section here. 

Loosing it sucks though.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

You may want to contact sealark on here. I think he can retrieve stuff like that.


----------



## RyderB (Jun 4, 2017)

Never mind, I got it back. Shout out to Dive Pros. They called a few charter captains and asked around. Love that shop.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

That's pretty good luck.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

RyderB said:


> Never mind, I got it back. Shout out to Dive Pros. They called a few charter captains and asked around. Love that shop.


Divers are great people. :thumbsup:

Glad to hear you got it back, and quickly too! :thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

cuzmondo said:


> Divers are great people. :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad to hear you got it back, and quickly too! :thumbup:




And so is Dive Pro's......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

yup love dive pros, good people there


----------

